# How did you get your screen-name?



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 17, 2009)

I was just thinking about online screen-names..how did you come up with yours??  When you meet AZers do you usually call them by their screen-name or their street-name.  I prefer calling skiers I met on message boards by their screen-name..that works out well if your screen-name is your actual name but if you're Sexkitten or Ilikefishtacos then it can be embarrassing in public.

Both Root and Moe Ghoul have said you can just call me by my real name but their real names are boring..so from the lift if I see these guys I just yell out Root Root or Phillycor or Atomic Jeff..

Have you used other Screen-names on skiing sites in the past?  I used to be Ski Addict, MCSkialot, SenorSteeze, Doug, Skibum26 and many others..but I'm sticking with GrilledSteezeSandwich..because it's the steeziest..:beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2009)

Two biggest passions and what friends have associated me with enjoying over the years are the Grateful Dead and Skiing.  deadheadskier made sense and have used it on message boards over the years.  

When meeting people from here or other message boards that I post on, I introduce myself as deadheadskier, then my real name.  Typically keep to real names off line once I've met someone.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 17, 2009)

I just thought that because i like to ski fast and that i am older than Dirt compared to most of you guys that WARP DADDY made sense 

I use it on other ski related forums but  not in real life. I f i ever meet up with YOU guys  i'll simply ask : Who's Your Daddy ???


----------



## RootDKJ (May 17, 2009)

When I first started doing systems engineering, one of my UNIX systems had the following description on the root account.

"The user who can do anything"  Well, that's me.  I can do anything if I put my mind to it.

DKJ = initials.  I agree with DHS that real names should be used in real life.


----------



## mondeo (May 17, 2009)

I was on car forums before skiing, and my first car was  '99 Cougar, which was based on the Mondeo platform. Good platform but the execution on the Cougar was hit or miss, so I went with the platform name.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 17, 2009)

Back when I was a peewee in hockey(10 years old or so) I played for the Dutchess Hawks in hockey.  I needed a new AOL screen name and created Hawkshot99.  *Hawk *for the Hawks.  *Shot *as in a slap shot.  and *99 *for my #.  The screen name became a email, and then my first forum name, and now I use it on every forum I frequent.

In real life I only have called Greg and Jim G. by their forum named, once I learned the real one.


----------



## severine (May 17, 2009)

When I started on BBSes back in high school, I was Day-Dreamer. But as I got older, I felt I needed an "older" moniker. I always enjoyed French things and so I chose "Severine" because I liked the name. I will admit I heard it in Belle de Jour but I did not choose it for the character herself.

ETA: In person, I use people's real names.


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2009)

The reason for my username remains a mystery...

I use first names when in person. Calling somebody by the screen name is too geeky and it's just better to make the effort to remember someone's first name.


----------



## o3jeff (May 17, 2009)

I think it was the name aol suggested since whatever I entered was taken.

I also use first names rather than screen names in person.


----------



## mondeo (May 17, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Do I really need to explain it ??


You drive an Olds now, you like boar meat, your initials are DER, and to sum it all up, it's YOU?


----------



## Glenn (May 18, 2009)

I'm not that creative..hence my name.


----------



## frozencorn (May 18, 2009)

I like corn. Snow and otherwise.


----------



## dmc (May 18, 2009)

my mom


----------



## campgottagopee (May 18, 2009)

Campgottagopee is the nanme of our hunting camp----just like it


----------



## Puck it (May 18, 2009)

Ex college hockey player and I also tried to get this a vanity plate.  It did not take though.


----------



## noski (May 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> The reason for my username remains a mystery...
> 
> I use first names when in person. Calling somebody by the screen name is too geeky and it's just better to make the effort to remember someone's first name.


 I agree, Dave.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 18, 2009)

WA = Wachusett - local mtn.
Loaf = Sugarloaf - My old home mtn.


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 18, 2009)

Didn't we have a thread like this before?

kc = my initials
yanks = yankees
1 = random number added on at some point because some websites require a number for user names


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 18, 2009)

kcyanks1 said:


> Didn't we have a thread like this before?
> 
> kc = my initials
> yanks = yankees
> 1 = random number added on at some point because some websites require a number for user names




I never noticed the yanks before..as I pronounced your name differently..


----------



## billski (May 18, 2009)

Rather obvious to anyone reading a post from me.  Like Greg, I like to keep it personal.  Much easier for others remember if and when we meet.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 18, 2009)

ERJ-145 is the plane I fly and CA stands for captain.


----------



## SKidds (May 19, 2009)

Sport = Ski.  Last name = Kidd.  Put em together and what do you got?  Skidds.  Why the s you ask?  Not really sure, just sounds better to me with the s.

I must say that I have disappointed a few people when they meet me.  First meeting with some guys at Whiteface and they were expecting a female skier with big knockers.  At Gore someone thought I'd be a dentist.

I always ask and introduce by screen name for a first meeting.  Thereafter I use real names in person, so long as I don't forget the real name.  I always use screen names in threads.  Allows people to keep some on-line anonymity if they want it.


----------



## billski (May 19, 2009)

Nothing personal, but I find online anonymity to be overrated.  Perhaps it's a generational thing.  Much rather build a real relationship.


----------



## St. Bear (May 19, 2009)

Screen name is just my last name translated from French.  Nothing terribly exciting.


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I never noticed the yanks before..as I pronounced your name differently..



Guess what would be obvious on a baseball/Yankees message board or newsgroup is not so obvious in a skiing one.. And I try not to talk much about baseball here, not only because I'm probably drastically outnumbered by Sox fans, but also because I get enough baseball talk elsewhere.


----------



## BigJay (May 19, 2009)

Well, i've been at Jay all my life...

The first experience at Big Jay dates from more then 15 years ago...

The first BB i had to log onto was on Jay Peak's website back in 97 or 98...

BigJay made sense... and i kept it through the years on all the forums i visited through the years...

...but no one calls me by my screen name...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

SKidds said:


> Sport = Ski.  Last name = Kidd.  Put em together and what do you got?  Skidds.  Why the s you ask?  Not really sure, just sounds better to me with the s.
> 
> I must say that I have disappointed a few people when they meet me.  First meeting with some guys at Whiteface and they were expecting a female skier with *big knockers*.  At Gore someone thought I'd be a dentist.
> 
> I always ask and introduce by screen name for a first meeting.  Thereafter I use real names in person, so long as I don't forget the real name.  I always use screen names in threads.  Allows people to keep some on-line anonymity if they want it.




you had me at big knockers


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

kcyanks1 said:


> Guess what would be obvious on a baseball/Yankees message board or newsgroup is not so obvious in a skiing one.. And I try not to talk much about baseball here, not only because I'm probably drastically outnumbered by Sox fans, but also because I get enough baseball talk elsewhere.



thank god cause baseball talk does not belong on ski forums..lunch discussions do though..there are tons of yankees fans as alot of Connecticut people are on here along with..Jersey


----------



## mondeo (May 19, 2009)

billski said:


> Nothing personal, but I find online anonymity to be overrated. Perhaps it's a generational thing. Much rather build a real relationship.


The way I look at it, one name is just as arbitrary as another. The fact that you and Greg (and others) use your given names in your screen name doesn't make it any less anonymous; the anonymity comes from not meeting people face to face. It's more of a nickname than anything else.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

billski said:


> Nothing personal, but I find online anonymity to be overrated.  Perhaps it's a generational thing.  Much rather build a real relationship.



I notice that with older people..giving out their last name upon meeting someone is a common thing but for younger people..myself included it's just first name..when you grill up steeze like me...it's tough to be anonymous..


----------



## billski (May 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I notice that with older people..giving out their last name upon meeting someone is a common thing but for younger people..myself included it's just first name..when you grill up steeze like me...it's tough to be anonymous..


I fall into the "older" category; my take is that giving your full name is full disclosure.  It's like saying, I want you to know who you are.  I am OK with finding out who I am. In any kind of relationship, I insist on a level of transparency and truth.  No different than in business.  If they don't give me their last name, I ask.    

Example:  Nothing worse than trying to go back to a business, and you ask for the 20% discount you were promised.  "Who told you that?"  "Jack"  "Jack who?"  "I didn't catch his last name"  "there are 12 Jacks that work here.  We would never authorize such a discount".    

Same thing with folks I meet on the net.  We are going to ski together?  I want your name and number.  Here's mine.  That way we can find each other, and know it's real.

In sales, the name of your customer perhaps the most important thing to know.  It provides accountability and authority.  It's a key to winning business.  

If you're not willing to provide some identity, then don't expect me to put much confidence in your word.  Nothing against you personally, but how do I know you're not someone's parakeet who just learned how to type, or a 12 year old, or a jihadist   You get the idea.....


----------



## RootDKJ (May 19, 2009)

In the business world, it's always first and last name.  Outside of that, just first.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> In the business world, it's always first and last name.  Outside of that, just first.



I always introduce myself as Doug to my customers..that's it..never had a problem..I feel like it's a little nosy when they then ask for my last name because I always think people are going to google me.  Oh well I am what I am..


----------



## 2knees (May 19, 2009)

mondeo said:


> The way I look at it, one name is just as arbitrary as another. The fact that you and Greg (and others) use your given names in your screen name doesn't make it any less anonymous; the anonymity comes from not meeting people face to face. It's more of a nickname than anything else.



well put.

what does it matter if i give you my first name, last name, weight, height, eye color and penis length.  unless you've met the person, they're still anonymous.


----------



## mondeo (May 19, 2009)

The only reason I give out my last name at work is so that people know who to call/email/etc. later on. To me, introducing with a last name is pretty formal, and I'm a fairly informal guy.


----------



## mondeo (May 19, 2009)

billski said:


> Nothing against you personally, but how do I know you're not someone's parakeet who just learned how to type, or a 12 year old, or a jihadist  You get the idea.....


How do I know you're not someone's 12 year old parakeet jihadist that just learned how to type whose name is Bill?

In some ways screen names are more personal than given names. There are more Pats than people who've had 2 knee surgeries, more Mikes than New Cougars, etc.


----------



## ctenidae (May 19, 2009)

Needed a screenname many moons ago setting up a CompuServe account, didn't want a bunch of numbers and randomness, so looked around for a good unused name. Saw my Audubon Field Guide to Insects, flipped through until I found one that looked cool, and went with it.

Possibly not a great name in the age of online predators etc, but whatever. It's mine, and no one else uses it that I've ever seen.


----------



## Marc (May 19, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Needed a screenname many moons ago setting up a CompuServe account, didn't want a bunch of numbers and randomness, so looked around for a good unused name. Saw my Audubon Field Guide to Insects, flipped through until I found one that looked cool, and went with it.
> 
> Possibly not a great name in the age of online predators etc, but whatever. It's mine, and no one else uses it that I've ever seen.



We would have also accepted the answer "because I'm bat-shit crazy."


----------



## ctenidae (May 19, 2009)

Marc said:


> We would have also accepted the answer "because I'm bat-shit crazy."



There is that, as well.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 20, 2009)

Marc said:


> We would have also accepted the answer "because I'm bat-shit crazy."



OH Shit i just blew more coffee thru my nose and over the  damn keyboard  2nd time in 5min  
ou and dmc are on a friggin roll   today !!  This is gonna be a good day


----------



## MRGisevil (May 20, 2009)

Marc's s/n is a double-entendre, it's his name, and it also stands for Marc's A Retarded Cracker. Which is quite true.


----------



## mondeo (May 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Marc's s/n is a double-entendre, it's his name, and it also stands for Marc's A Retarded Cracker. Which is quite true.


So it's also a recursive acronym?


----------



## MRGisevil (May 20, 2009)

your face is a recursive acronymn


----------



## Euler (May 20, 2009)

mondeo said:


> So it's also a recursive acronym?


  Is that the same as a backronym?


----------



## Euler (May 20, 2009)

I'm a high school math teacher, Leonhard Euler is an interesting character in the history of math.  It wasn't until long after I'd started using Euler as a handle that I joined this board and found that Ullr was some sort of ski god.  I've always wondered if anyone thought Euler was a misspelling of Ullr...that I fanicied myself some sort of ski god...

This year's collar bone shattering escapade in the half pipe quickly puts any ski-god references to rest!


----------



## mondeo (May 20, 2009)

Euler said:


> Is that the same as a backronym?


Recursives use the acronym as part of itself. Such as *M*arc's *a* *r*etarded *c*racker or *W*ine *i*s *n*ot an *e*mulator.


----------



## mondeo (May 20, 2009)

Euler said:


> I'm a high school math teacher, Leonhard Euler is an interesting character in the history of math. It wasn't until long after I'd started using Euler as a handle that I joined this board and found that Ullr was some sort of ski god. I've always wondered if anyone thought Euler was a misspelling of Ullr...that I fanicied myself some sort of ski god...
> 
> This year's collar bone shattering escapade in the half pipe quickly puts any ski-god references to rest!


I had a response typed for this, but it exceeded even my limits of nerdiness. Math vs. fluid dynamics and the importance of Bernoulli in comparison to Euler were discussed.

Just thought everybody should know.


----------



## skijay (May 20, 2009)

My family is from the area and we also owned a summer home near Lake Memphremagog in Derby, VT and we did have a view of Jay Peak.  I always loved going to Jay to hike in the summer even though most of the time we took the tram up and hiked down.  I started to ski Jay Peak in 1991 after the house was sold.  

It is still one of my favorite places to ski.


----------



## Riverskier (May 21, 2009)

Lack of creativity and the fact that I ski Sunday River 95% of the time and always have.


----------



## Paul (May 21, 2009)

My real name is Studman69. But I've used that in a lot of forums and pissed-off a lot of people. So, in a very Witness Protection Program like manner, I decided to use a random name here.

IRL most people call me asshole. Sometimes its just Dick.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 28, 2009)

Paul said:


> My real name is Studman69. But I've used that in a lot of forums and pissed-off a lot of people. So, in a very Witness Protection Program like manner, I decided to use a random name here.
> 
> IRL most people call me asshole. Sometimes its just Dick.


----------



## billski (May 28, 2009)

mondeo said:


> How do I know you're not someone's 12 year old parakeet jihadist that just learned how to type whose name is Bill?



sheeeeeyooooouuuuut!  The cover's off now.   May be bird of paradise crap on your head:-o


----------



## Paul (May 28, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


>



You found Greg's yearbook photo, Sweet!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2009)

Paul said:


> You found Greg's yearbook photo, Sweet!


he wishes..Nintendo Power is the illshiznit..when Mario Three came out..the world changed..


----------



## tarponhead (Jul 15, 2009)

Born-again skiier but an old hand at fly fishing (almost 30 years now). I LOVE flats fishing in the tropics. Equivalent to double blacks in skiing

Here is a pic from my last trip, fish is ~ 90lbs


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> Born-again skiier but an old hand at fly fishing (almost 30 years now). I LOVE flats fishing in the tropics. Equivalent to double blacks in skiing
> 
> Here is a pic from my last trip, fish is ~ 90lbs



wow..good eating..


----------



## tarponhead (Jul 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> wow..good eating..



you don't have enough cole slaw ...... ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> you don't have enough cole slaw ...... ;-)



I don't get it..What does coleslaw have to do with fish???


----------



## tarponhead (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm sorry. In the keys, coleslaw is always served with fried fish


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> I'm sorry. In the keys, coleslaw is always served with fried fish




OK..didn't know that..I like mine with french fried tators..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 15, 2009)

I usually make sure I have coleslaw with ribs, and you CAN'T eat pulled pork with out it


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I usually make sure I have coleslaw with ribs, and you CAN'T eat pulled pork with out it



I don't eat anything with mayanaise..it's some sort of phobia..but this thread is making me hungry for ribs..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't eat anything with mayanaise..it's some sort of phobia..but this thread is making me hungry for ribs..


When I was a kid, I had a fiend who would eat mayonnaise by the spoonful.  uke:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jul 16, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> Born-again skiier but an old hand at fly fishing (almost 30 years now). I LOVE flats fishing in the tropics. Equivalent to double blacks in skiing
> 
> Here is a pic from my last trip, fish is ~ 90lbs





thanks for clarifying.  i had read your screen name too quickly and thought you went by "tamponhead".  don't think i would have wanted to see a picture of that one....


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

bump for effect


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2009)

....or trolling


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 3, 2009)

severine said:


> ....or trolling



Perhaps, but comments like this only perpetuate the situation. Shooting yourself in the foot really.

Riverskier- I am a skier and ski Sunday River. Real creative I know.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

severine said:


> ....or trolling



You got your screen name from trolling?
..


----------

